# LL Bank fishing again 5/1



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Went out again this morning to see if they would bite again with a friend that's never seen the Shad come in on the bulkhead. Caught a few and even caught some drifting bait.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Mac (Apr 29, 2015)

WTG ! Hope they are still on the bulkhead next weekend.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

Wtg ,nice catch


----------



## Chunknwind (Jul 28, 2015)

Good cooler of cat's !!! ,WTG.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice catch Johnny, you got em dialed in . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good job buddy !! Hopefully they are here for awhile. How long did ya fish this morning ?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Fished from 6:30 till 9 and they shut down. Most was caught on bottom. Not sure why they wasn't hitting Shad under cork.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Wtg! I hope to catch some tomorrow.


----------



## CroakerSpit (Feb 21, 2016)

Very nice catch


----------



## LTLegend (Apr 20, 2016)

My son and I got out there about 8:30 and caught two nice keepers right off the bat, then nothing.


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

nice


----------



## DJ77360 (Jun 10, 2012)

What are you going to do with that Gasper Goo Mr Ducktracker? Bait??
Curious minds want to know. LOL


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

I keep the gou for drifting bait. Scale and fillet put in bags cover with water and freeze till winter time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitetrash_Kalob (Apr 11, 2016)

Ducktracker said:


> I keep the gou for drifting bait. Scale and fillet put in bags cover with water and freeze till winter time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is drifting? like what are you fishing for and in the lake or river??


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Drifting for catfish in the lake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Action was pretty good for a while once I found some fish this morning. They were a little deep 7' to 11' and on bottom. I had no hits on a cork rig tossed up on a bulkhead.
the shad did swarm and one throw of the net put 4" of shad in a five gallon bucket.
They went by fast and were gone in 30 seconds.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

It's been a weird year for sure with all this rain. I normally catch most under cork but not this year. Thanks for report Loy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SwineAssassiN (Jul 24, 2011)

I fished the state park bulkhead Sunday morning. Overall slow I thought. We caught 10 keepers on bottom. None on cork. Also caught a 3 ft gator gar. Some Asian guys were absolutely tearing up white bass on tandum rigged jigs. Catching 2 at a time. They filled 2 fish baskets till they almost busted open


----------



## robalo (May 18, 2006)

Where at the state park were you at?


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

what time is diner


----------

